# Craftsman riding mower leaking gas from muffler



## b1grooster (Aug 7, 2009)

Tonight my craftsman riding mower sputtered and died. Thought it was running out of gas, but no. Noticed that gas was coming out of the muffler in the front and gas also flooded into the breather element area.

I tried to start it once more and it made a very sick sounding "thud" and died.

It has a 17HP Kohler engine. Mower part# 917.273143

Not sure how to proceed but it sure looks expensive and time consuming. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm fairly handy and have done maintenance on this mower before, e.g. belts, oil change, blades, etc.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Take the spark plug out, place your finger/thumb over the spark plug hole, does it have compression when you crank the engine?

Have you check the oil level, maybe over full with gas in it?.

BG


----------



## Madcat737 (Aug 2, 2009)

The fuel coming out of the muffler is fuel that is being drawn in and not burned. I would start with the ignition system. Somethign as simple as a fouled plug can cause flooding. Also too much choke in combination with a fouled spark


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

A bad needle and seat or a piece of dirt stuck in the needle will cause the carb to flood out, pump gas out the muffler and over fill the crankcase.

Check the oil level, then look at the carb, if you have compression that is.


----------



## b1grooster (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses. I have not changed the oil in some time, nor the spark plug. I will check what you've recommended and post an update.

Thanks again from a very busy daddy/ husband.


----------

